
Show HN: Decentralized Anonymous Court for TheDAO - ex3ndr
http://orcarium.com/
======
bbcbasic
Can adding code to a contract really allow reversal of fraudulent use? And why
would we trust you?

P.s. noticed typo Decetnralization.

~~~
ex3ndr
You will have to trust us in the beginning only

